# New guy with some questions



## JoeyP (Oct 1, 2007)

*Moved from another sub-forum*

Hello all ! This is my first post and I would just like to say great site. Everyone seems to be imformative, knowledgable and very open to helping new people. Keep it up. I have a few questions though. 

I have always been interested in MA but have never been pro-active enough to pursue training. 
I lived in Charleston for some time and after balking at the chance to study Aikido under Roy Suenaka I have come to the conclusion that was a mistake. I currently live in Honolulu and from what I understand there a many reputable instructors on the island and I don't want to make another mistake by not taking the opportunity. 

I'm not sure what style MA would suite me and was hoping that maybe you all could offer some advice. 
I'm definitely looking for something physical but not too acrobatic. I'm not so much interested in grappling and throws as I am in punches and kicking. Maybe something with a good mix of defensive and counter attacking? 
I intend on making this a way of life for myself. I need some change and I'm thinking this might be it. So something very formal and traditional would not be out of the question. Even something that takes training to a spiritual level as well. And now that I think about it, the spiritual part may be one of the more important aspects. 

I've done some research and thought learning Kyokushin under Bobby Lo might suite me but after some digging I'm pretty sure he's retired. 
I've also been looking at Gee Yung International Martial Arts run by a gentleman by the name of Harlan Lee. From what I can tell he seems pretty legit. 

Any advice you guys could offer would be wonderful. Thanks again.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 1, 2007)

Welcome Joey nice to have you with us, there are some great people here that can help you in trying to find the art for you. But with anything in life the final decission is yours, remember go around to different style see what will work and what will not and then try a few classes and see if the instructor is right for you as well.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi and welcome to MT.

I think the best approach is to visit websites, if any, to start with.  Narrow down your choices, then get along to the dojos and meet the teachers.  While the type of art is important, your connection with the teacher is vital.  

A good teacher keeps students as long as they are prepared to learn.

Good luck in your hunt.


----------



## exile (Oct 1, 2007)

Greetings, Joey, it's good to have you with us! Based on your original post (OP) here, it sounds to me as if you're geared for something in the karate line&#8212;which includes Okinawan karate styles (Uechi-Ryu, Goju-Ryu, Shorin-Ryu, Isshin-Ryu), Japanese karate styles (all derived from Okinawan: Shotokan, Wado-Ryu, Shito-ryu, Kyokushin, various others) and Korean karate styles (Tang Soo Do, Taekwondo, the latter with many variants). All of these emphasize hard linear striking, with kicking included to varying degrees depending on the art, and the `one strike/one kill' strategic principle generously applied (`kill' of course not literally, but standing for the complete incapacitation of the assailant). There are a number of `hard' Chinese styles which would probably serve your preferences in in this respect just as well; it would be worth consulting the members in the CMA fora with your query to get a more specific idea of what's most congenial in that neck of the woods, from your point of view. 

That's just to get started with, of course. Good luck on your quest!


----------



## stickarts (Oct 1, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------



## Kacey (Oct 1, 2007)

First, welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

Second, you might want to check these 2 threads - they may help you with your search:

Resources for Beginners
Choosing a school

Good luck!


----------



## tntma12 (Oct 1, 2007)

hey there, welcome to MT


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Joey. I wish I knew how to advice you on the specific questions you have. Perhaps someone here will be able to help you.


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Joey. I know there are folks on this site who can help with your specific questions.


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome to the site and may you find all the answers that you seek.

I agree with what has been said already, the final decision is yours.  In my opinion best thing for you to do is do research, find what schools are in your area, do research on the internet as to what the styles are and whether they meet your criteria.  Visit the schools, ask questions, of the instructor and the students.  I know that a lot of school offer 2-3 classes free for a trial, try them out, and you will find what you are looking for.  Best of luck to you!​


----------



## Lynne (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi Joey!


----------



## JBrainard (Oct 2, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 2, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## newGuy12 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hello!


----------



## Drac (Oct 3, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..


----------



## kidswarrior (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Joey! Steel Tiger, Exile and Kacey have given you the keys to the kingdom in terms of how to start and conduct your search, and use MT as a resource in the process. Please keep us posted.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Oct 3, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 12, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------

